# Whats a good fleshing knife?



## Zark

Where can I find a good fleshing knife to use on *****.
I'm tired of just buying something without knowing what I'm getting just to find it doesn't work. 

Thanks!


----------



## DIYsportsman

F&t


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Fur-minator

Zark said:


> Where can I find a good fleshing knife to use on *****.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Here is the one I like and at the place I got it. Haven't heard anyone complain about the Necker 600. I really like mine for ***** and beavers.

http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Fleshing+Knives/Necker+600+Fleshing+Knife


----------



## Zark

DIYsportsman said:


> F&t
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Just the Standard Fleshing Knife is a good one?
Also, what length works the best?
Thanks


----------



## DIYsportsman

Yes the necker, double handle... Its got a 14 in blade


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## motorcityhtps

Zark said:


> Just the Standard Fleshing Knife is a good one?
> Also, what length works the best?
> Thanks


I used the standard knife for a season, then upgraded to the Necker. Much better product. The dull side has a bevel which helps get under that stubborn fat without cutting the hide. The dull side of the Necker is a gagillion times more useful than both sides of the "standard" fleshing knife combined. 

As far as sizes, if you click on the item it tells you:

The smallest one has a blade that is 1" x 8" and is good for mink and muskrats. The middle sized one has a blade that is 1 1/2" x 12" and is used for raccoon and fox. The large one has a blade that is 2" x 16" and is used for coyote, bobcat and large raccoon.


----------



## lang49

Honestly-Don't waste your money- Buy a necker and be done. For roughly the cost of a tank of gas, you can have a knife that will last the rest of your life and possibly the life of someone else should you choose to hand it down.


----------



## furandhides

I started using the Sheffilds about 40 years ago. Cost $35, was big $$. Bought one of the Neckers and sold it, SLIGHTLY used. Back to the Sheffield. You can still find nice originals.


----------



## David G Duncan

Like Roger I have a Sheffield knife and have scrapped a lot of **** with it.

In the hands of someone who knows how to use it, the Sheffield is hard to bet, but there is pretty steep learning curve.

The Necker may not be the choice of long timers like Roger and me, but for a beginner I strongly recommend going with the Necker. Just my opinion.


----------



## Zark

I'm trying to go cheap to start out with but yet I want the knife to actually work. So would you guys say that you can still flesh a **** decent with the Standard Knife or do you pretty much have to have one better?


----------



## DFJISH

furandhides said:


> I started using the Sheffilds about 40 years ago. Cost $35, was big $$. Bought one of the Neckers and sold it, SLIGHTLY used. Back to the Sheffield. You can still find nice originals.


I will add my .02 by steering anyone away from the "professional" knives that have wire wrapped near their handles. 
I have had a Sheffield 16"er for many years and although they are excellent, my age makes the weight of the 16"er harder and harder to endure. I ALMOST opted for a Necker 700 when lo and behold I stumbled onto a *brand new 12" Sheffield*. This one ran me $125.00 so things have inflated since 40 years ago.(LOL) Worth every dollar I might add. My old one was a good deal and sold quickly for $60.00.


----------



## hillbillie

I've been using a old draw shave with quality steel.I'm no pro but it works for me.
Have or does anyone else use one? 
Would like to try the Necker or Sheffield sometime
Bought the "professional model":sad: and I think I threw it away


----------



## wildlife chaser

Zark said:


> I'm trying to go cheap to start out with but yet I want the knife to actually work. So would you guys say that you can still flesh a **** decent with the Standard Knife or do you pretty much have to have one better?


 hey just found a deal on necker knifes if you can put the handles on yourself, a trapper supply guy down here by me has necker blades and will give you two wooden handles for it you must put on yourself . he's selling them for 25$


----------



## motorcityhtps

Using the "standard" knife on raccoon is like carving an ice sculpture with a file. It will get the job done, but it takes a lot of unnecessary repetition. You'll end up putting a lot of strain in your back while you're trying to push off fat that your knife just doesn't pick up on the first 15 or so strokes.


----------



## ibthetrout

wildlife chaser said:


> hey just found a deal on necker knifes if you can put the handles on yourself, a trapper supply guy down here by me has necker blades and will give you two wooden handles for it you must put on yourself . he's selling them for 25$


Please tell me more! I bought the standard knife and it sucked! I was on a budget too, but now it's gonna cost me more! I could probably do the necker knife now, but Sheffield is still out of my budget range.


----------



## wildlife chaser

guys name is trapper will out of sturgis mi. got a deal on the blades without handles he went out and had wooden handles made and has them for sell in his shop for 25$. no markings on the blade so it's just his word that it's a necker blade. but he has never given me a reason not to believe him and he has helped me alot over the years and has even gone out of his way to inspire my little brother.he had 10 of them and he's only got 4 leftuntil this weekend when i'm going to go get one.


----------

